# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Բլանկոյի այրին/La Viuda de Blanco 1996թ.

## Նաիրուհի

Եվս մեկ հին ու բարի սերիալ :Love:  Դե հին ու բարի իմ տարիքի մարդկանց համար :Blush: 

Էս սերիալի հետ կապված լիքը հաճելի հուշեր ունեմ. մազերս Ալիսիայի նման էի սանրում :LOL: , երազում էի Այդեի հետ ծանոթանալ :Love: , սկսել էի հավանել Օսվալդո Ռիոսին (իհարկե չէի համարձակվում սիրահարվել. վախը սրտումս էր :Sad: ), Այդեի երգերը ձայնագրում էի, հիմա կորցրել եմ :Sad: , որ մահացավ, մի քանի օր սգի մեջ էի...
Բա Ֆելիպեն ու Դուվա՞նը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  Հրաշք էրեխեք էին...

Ու հենց էս՝ 1996 թվի տարբերակն եմ սիրում. հետո մի հատ էլ էին նկարել, ահավոր էր, էս առաջինի մեջ լիքը պայծառություն կար :Blush:  :Love: 

Հ. Գ. Էս ի՜նչ նոստալգիկ տրամադրություններ են Ակումբում :Wink:

----------

Adam (01.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (01.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), VisTolog (03.08.2010), wem (02.08.2010), Yevuk (01.08.2010), Հարդ (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հիշում եմ, այդ ժամանակ ես փոքր էի, որ այդ սերիալը ցուցադրում էին: Երևի 8-9 տարեկան, ու ամեն երեկո սպասում էին թ՞ե երբ սկսելու:

Սերիալը գերել էր շատ շատերին, եթե չեմ սխալվում դա սկսեցին նաև երկրորդ անգամ ցուցադրել` հեռուստադիտողների խնդրանքով: 

Ֆելիպե Դուվան, իրոք որ այդ հրաշամանուկների անզուգական խաղը, շատերին էր գերել: 

Լավ ժամանակներ էին  :Love: 

Հ.Գ Բայց դէ հիմա սպանեն սերիալ չէմ նայի:

----------

sharick (03.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս էլ հատուկ Հարդի համար  :Wink:

----------

armuk (02.08.2010), Nare-M (01.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (01.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս ինչ սենց միանգամից հնություն սերիալներն եք հիշել :Jpit: 

Էս սերիալի մեջ Ամադորին էի սիրում... :LOL:  Ինքը չկար, բայց սաղ սերիալն իրա մասին էին խոսում(բայց դե վերջում հայտնվեց :Jpit:  )
Հա մեկ էլ վամպիր Բրինյոնին, միանգամից փոխեց իմ մանկական դաժան պատկերացումները վամպիրների մասին :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.08.2010), erexa (17.11.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), VisTolog (03.08.2010), Yevuk (01.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.08.2010), Հարդ (01.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Մի անգամ մի հատ սերիա նայեցի ու սխալմամբ կարծեցի, թե ուժաս կինո ա (դե որովհետև էն պառավին էր ցույց տալիս, որը որ վերևի հարկից ձեներ էր լսում):
Համարյա սաղ սերիաները նայել եմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ստեղ ամեն ինչ ասվում ա :Love: 



Այ հիմա եմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, որքեր ասենք «Կասանդրայի» թեմայում տենց հիշողությունների գիրկն են ընկնում... իմ մանկության սերիալն էլ էս ա... հիշում եմ, հենց ժամը գալիս էր (երեկոյան ժամը 6 - ին էր միշտ), վազում էի միացնում, որ անպայման մի սերիա բաց չփողնեմ :Love: : Երևի 10 տարեկան էի էտ ժամանակ... ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում որ թվականին էր, հիշողներ կան? 
Իսկ Այդեի մահը լրիվ սուգ էր ինձ համար... մի քանի օր հետ չէի կարողանում գալ: Սգից թրաշ էի պահում, չնայած 10 տարեկան էի :LOL:  :Blush: :ձ
Հետո ագարակն էի շատ սիրում, ուզում էի մենք էլ տենց ձիերով ագարակ ունենայինք, էն ծառայից (անունը մոռացել եմ, ամոթ ինձ...): Քերուբինը :Love: : Մեկ էլ շատ Ամադորին էի սիրում, չնայած բացասական կերպար էր, բայց ես իրան սիրում էի :Love: , լավ էկավ հարսանիքը հարամ արեց :Cool: :
Իսկ Վամպիր Բրինյոնի համար ուղղակի գժվում էի... բա որ ինքը մահացավ.... :Sad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (01.08.2010), Nare-M (01.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Terminator (11.11.2010), VisTolog (03.08.2010), Yellow Raven (01.08.2010), Yevuk (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## wem

> Էս էլ հատուկ Հարդի համար


Հովազիտա Հովազիտա Հովազիտա  :Hands Up:

----------

Ժունդիայի (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ագարակն ինձ էլ էր երազների գիրկը գցում... Երեկոյան խարույկը, Դիեգոյի կիթառն ու երգը... :Love: 
Դե լավն էր, էլի  :Love:  Մանկությանս բոլոր սերիալների մեջ ամենաշատը սա եմ սիրել։ Մեկն էլ կար, էն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է, դրան նվիրված թեմա էլ եմ բացելու  :Tongue: 
Բայց արդեն մտածում եմ՝ էս թեմաները «մանկության հիշողություններ» խորագրով է պետք բացել  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (01.08.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

գիտեք մեկ ես սեիրալնա մեջս շաաաատ տպավորվել (կարծեմ 2002 թվականին էին ցուցադրում) մեկ էլ մի հատ սերիալ կար կարծեմ անունը "Սուրճ կնոջ բուրմունքով", գլխավոր կերպարի անունը կարծեմ Գավյուտա էր։
բայց այրին իրոք շաաատ լա սերիալ էր... ինքն էլ էր լավը.. մի խոսքով ինչպես բոլորիդ, այնպես էլ իմ մոտ էլ լիքը հիշողություններ կան սրա հետ կապված, ես էլ էի անհամբեր սպասում երեկոյան ժամը 6-ին.

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Վայ...Ես էլ էի էս մեկը նայում:  :Jpit:  Բայց կեսից սկսեցի նայել՝ ընկերուհինեիս առաջին կեսը պատմելուց հետո:  :LOL:  Ամենաշատը դուրս գալիս էր մի լեյտենանտ է, որ Վալերիայի հետևից էր ընկած. ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում:  :Sad:   :LOL:  Հետո Ալիսիային էի սիրում, Բրինյոնին ու երեխեքին: Դե ագարակը էլ չասեմ....բա Ալիսիայի ու Դիեգոյի հանդիպումները:  :Love:   :Love:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (01.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Ամենաշատը դուրս գալիս էր մի լեյտենանտ է, որ Վալերիայի հետևից էր ընկած. ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում:*


Լեյտենանտ Ռիո՞սը

----------

Yevuk (01.08.2010), Հարդ (01.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Իլյումինադայից ոնց էի տրաքվում... :Bad:  Բա դրա հերը...

----------

Yellow Raven (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իլյումինադայից ոնց էի տրաքվում... Բա դրա հերը...


-Հայրի´կ, ես ուզում եմ, որ Դիեգոն ինձ լողազգեստով տեսնի...

 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

Բա էն դոդոշ Լյուդիթն ու դրա ընկերուհին՝ իր աղջկա հետ  :LOL:

----------

Terminator (11.11.2010), Հարդ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ախ ինչպիսի Նոստալգիա,ապրես Նաիրուհի ջան,ախր շատ լավն էր,ես հին բաներ մեծ սիրահար եմ :Love: ,Իսկ այրի բառը իմ ամենասիրած բառն է,ախ սպիտակ Բրազիլական ու Հնդկական Այրի :Hands Up: ,Ես այդ սերիալը նայել եմ օրիգինալ թարգմանության ու նրանց ձայները այնքան զվարճալի էին,բայց ես ավելի շատ այդ սերիալի երգերն եմ սիրում :Love:

----------

Հարդ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Adam

> Իլյումինադայից ոնց էի տրաքվում... *Բա դրա հերը..*.


Լաուրենտինո Ուրբինո  :LOL:  :LOL: 


Հ.Գ. Էս սերիալն էլ էր լավը: 
Նամանավանդ ձեղնահարկում ապրող Ամադորը, որի միայն ոտքերն էին երևում միշտ էկրանին: Ու անպայման միշտ սիգարետը գցում էր գետնին ու ոտքով հանգցնում…
Ես միայն սյուժետային էդ գծի համար էի սիրում էդ սերիալը... 
 :Jpit: 

Լավն էր:

Բա էն լոտո շահած Կլարիտան ու իրա մերը...  :LOL: 
անունը չեմ հիշում...
 :LOL:

----------

Հարդ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ախ ինչպիսի Նոստալգիա,ապրես Նաիրուհի ջան,ախր շատ լավն էր,ես հին բաներ մեծ սիրահար եմ,Իսկ այրի բառը իմ ամենասիրած բառն է,ախ սպիտակ Բրազիլական ու Հնդկական Այրի,Ես այդ սերիալը նայել եմ օրիգինալ թարգմանության ու նրանց ձայները այնքան զվարճալի էին,բայց ես ավելի շատ այդ սերիալի երգերն եմ սիրում


Ժամանակին գրեթե բոլոր երգերը ձայնագրել էի, գյուղից տեղափոխվելիս կորցրի  :Sad:  Բայց էսօր Յութուբով բոլորը լսեցի նորից  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.08.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

բա ոնց ենք մոռացել են չաղ երեխուն, կարծեմ անունը Բետտո էր։ Բա են սիրունիկ աղջկան որ զույգերը սիրահարված էին։ Կարծեմ անունը Պատրիսի ա էր։

----------

Moonwalker (03.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես էլ էի էս սերիալը նայում: 
Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ  :LOL: 
Ուրեմն էդ սերիալը, որ ցույց էին տալիս, չեմ հիշում քանի տարեկան էի, բայց հիշում եմ, որ էդ տարիքում ինձ ու Արփիին շատ էին նմանեցնում :Jpit:  Մենք էլ էն զույգ երեխեքին տեսնում էինք, հետո գնում իրար ձեռքերից բռնում, տեսնենք մենք էլ ենք կարողանում տենց բաներ անենք  :LOL: 
Ճիշտ ա չէր ստացվում, բայց դե մենք չէինք նեղվում, մտածում էինք, որ մի օր կստացվի :Tongue:  

Հա հիշեցի, տենց նկար էլ ունենք :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ ամբողջ օրը դասամիջոցներին էն թիթիզ աղջկա ձևերն էինք անում: Համ զզվում էինք դրանցի, համ էլ ամբողջ օրը էդ գործի վրա էինք  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), wem (02.08.2010), Հարդ (02.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2010), Ռեդ (02.08.2010)

----------


## sharick

Վաաաաաաաայ Ժողովուրդ , բա եեեեեեեես.... Ես ել բոլորի ձևերն անում էի , Աիդեի երգերն ձայնագրում էի , հետո իրա շորերից էի կարել ու տենց մի քանի հատ դիմակներ ունեի , հագնում էի ու սկսում էի երգեեեել..... (ու տենց բոլոր կինոների երգերն երգում էի ու բոլորի ձևերն անում էի) .... էս Նոր viuda De Blanco ն էդքան էլ լավը չեր առաջինից հետո , բայց Իլումինադայի Համար նայում էի , որովհետև իմ սիրած դերասանուհին էր խաղում.... (ես նոր Այդեի երգերն էլ էի ձայնագրել ու Այդեի էդ մահվան պահը ոնց էի փշաքաղվում ....(Ամենաշատը աիդեին էի սիրում , որովհետև ինքը ուզում էր երգչուհի դառնար....)

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:03 ----------




> Ագարակն ինձ էլ էր երազների գիրկը գցում... Երեկոյան խարույկը, Դիեգոյի կիթառն ու երգը...
> Դե լավն էր, էլի  Մանկությանս բոլոր սերիալների մեջ ամենաշատը սա եմ սիրել։ Մեկն էլ կար, էն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է, դրան նվիրված թեմա էլ եմ բացելու 
> Բայց արդեն մտածում եմ՝ էս թեմաները «մանկության հիշողություններ» խորագրով է պետք բացել


ես էլ էր եդ ագարակը շաաատ սիրում , որ խարույկի շուրջ մեկը նստած կիթառ էր նվագում , Աիդեն էլ երգում էր ......  :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:08 ----------




> Ստեղ ամեն ինչ ասվում ա
> 
> 
> 
> Այ հիմա եմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, որքեր ասենք «Կասանդրայի» թեմայում տենց հիշողությունների գիրկն են ընկնում... իմ մանկության սերիալն էլ էս ա... հիշում եմ, հենց ժամը գալիս էր (երեկոյան ժամը 6 - ին էր միշտ), վազում էի միացնում, որ անպայման մի սերիա բաց չփողնեմ: Երևի 10 տարեկան էի էտ ժամանակ... ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում որ թվականին էր, հիշողներ կան? 
> Իսկ Այդեի մահը լրիվ սուգ էր ինձ համար... մի քանի օր հետ չէի կարողանում գալ: Սգից թրաշ էի պահում, չնայած 10 տարեկան էի:ձ
> Հետո ագարակն էի շատ սիրում, ուզում էի մենք էլ տենց ձիերով ագարակ ունենայինք, էն ծառայից (անունը մոռացել եմ, ամոթ ինձ...): Քերուբինը: Մեկ էլ շատ Ամադորին էի սիրում, չնայած բացասական կերպար էր, բայց ես իրան սիրում էի, լավ էկավ հարսանիքը հարամ արեց:
> Իսկ Վամպիր Բրինյոնի համար ուղղակի գժվում էի... բա որ ինքը մահացավ....


Ես էլ էի Ամադորն շաատ սիրում, չգիտեմ ինչի....

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Հարդ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2010)

----------


## wem

իսկ ես Կռալիտային եի շա՜տ սիրում:  :Love:

----------


## sharick

Մի հատ էլ երգող տիկնիկ ունեի` մազերը ջրաներկով  միլիրովկա էի արել , Աիդեի շորոից էի կարել ու մի հատ դիմակ էի սարքել  վրան բմբուլ , ու էդ տիկնիկս Աիդեն էր  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.08.2010)

----------


## wem

> Մի հատ էլ երգող տիկնիկ ունեի` մազերը ջրաներկով  միլիրովկա էի արել , Աիդեի շորոից էի կարել ու մի հատ դիմակ էի սարքել  վրան բմբուլ , ու էդ տիկնիկս Աիդեն էր


օօօօ  :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

Սա էլ Այդեի մահվան երգը... :Sad:

----------

armuk (04.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (03.08.2010), Terminator (11.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Պոնչո՜ :Rolleyes:  :LOL: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*





---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:52 ----------

Նենց ցանկություն առաջացավ նորից նայելու… :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (03.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2010), Նարե91 (30.07.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես էն ժամանակ հույս ունեի, որ "Tu y yo"-ն իրոք Օսվալսդո Ռիոսն (Դիեգո) ու Իոլանդիտա Մոնգեն (Այդե) են երգում, բայց միայն էս թեման բացելուց հետո հաստատ իմացա։ Փաստորեն մեր սիրելի մաչոն համ էլ լավ երգում է... :Love: 

Իսկ սա 


սերիալում բազմիցս հնչած "Tu, tu, tu" երգի տեսահոլովակն է  :Love:

----------

Հարդ (04.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Սա էլ Այդեի մահվան երգը...


Իրումինադաի հայացքը ցնցող է :Love: 


իսկ ավտովթարի մասը կարող էք գտնել՞՞՞ սենքիյու

----------


## Adam

Վերջն ա Իլումինադան... 


էն թաղման վիդեոում մի հատ տղա կա.. էն բժիշկը.. 
Աիդեի ընկերը... 
տոչնի Ռաֆո-Հովոի Ռաֆոն ա լօլ, 
նոր նմանացրի...

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2010), Yevuk (04.08.2010), Հարդ (04.08.2010)

----------


## armuk

տոչնի՞՞՞ :Shok:

----------


## Նարե91

Վաաաաաախ, էս ի՜նչ լավ թեմա եմ գտել  :Love: 
Նայում եմ ու փշաքաղվում, կարդում եմ ու հիանում, հիանում եմ ու փշաքաղվում... մի խոսքով... էնքա՜ն բարի, էնքա՜ն լավը... 
Համ ու հոտ կար էս սերիալի մեջ
Հիմիկվա հայկական ապուշ սերիալներին էլ սերիալ կասեն, սրան էլ  :Sad: 
Լավն էր, շաաատ լավը ու ամենկարևորն էն էր, որ մի պահ լրիվ մանկությանս հիշողություններիս գրիկն էի ընկել... էնքան հավես էր :Love:

----------

Arpine (01.08.2012), DavitH (01.08.2012), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ բեռնել այս սերիալի ռուսրեն լեզվով թարգմանությամբ բոլոր սերիաները կայքումս տեղադրելու համար: :Smile:

----------

